# whats the point of college



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

my teacher told us that after we get out of college chances are we wouldnt get a job.

whats the point of even going to college in the first place?


----------



## stillirise (Aug 4, 2011)

To learn things?


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

keyla965 said:


> my teacher told us that after we get out of college chances are we wouldnt get a job.
> 
> whats the point of even going to college in the first place?


The point is to get a higher education, but that's really Bull****. I think easily 95% of the people in college would not be there if they were told (and believed) that their chances of getting a job after college was exactly the same as getting a job after high school, for the same pay.

However, as someone who has a college degree and have friends with higher degrees (Masters and Ph.Ds) and other friends who just have their High School diplomas.

College does not grantee you a job, but it does open a lot more doors than not going to college... it just does. I have a friend who is really smart but never finished college, and there are jobs I can apply for that she can't just because of that simple fact.

That's the point.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

the point of college is to make money
















































from you students


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

College =/= guaranteed job. Without one though, there is almost no chance of finding a decent job.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am going to become a nurse so thats my point - but really I like learning things


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

College in the 2000's is high school 2.0 simple as that. A bachelors degree is pretty much required in today's world no matter what. Even mundane jobs ask for one, and if you have one are higher up on the priority list for getting hired the majority of the time. It shows "consistency" and "dedication" that a person took the time to get. I really think it is bull**** as well, because there are paper mills out here like Devry, ITT Tech, Phoenix University, amongst various others that will do anything to get you approved for a loan. 60-80k loans too, in class rooms you sit there and do work on a computer yet learn virtually nothing. Sadly many people who gain degrees from such places end up extremely deep in debt working and get stuck with low paying jobs. Honestly there is no point unless you feel 100% sure it is something you truly enjoy, willing to do your entire life, as well as practical enough to make a career out of.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I am required to have 3 semesters of co-ops so I am hoping that I can work for the same company I do the co-ops for when I graduate. Plus I got scholarships to cover the costs so it would be pointless for me not to go since I don't have to pay.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Chances are you won't get a job... sure. But that doesn't mean someone with a lesser education will have the same LEVEL of a job as you, if you both happen to get jobs.

It's all about the degree.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> the point of college is to make money
> 
> from you students


This.


----------



## stillirise (Aug 4, 2011)

successful said:


> This.


Not a surprising response from someone whose beliefs about the morality of torture are based on how much money you are making


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

stillirise said:


> Not a surprising response from someone whose beliefs about the morality of torture are based on how much money you are making


to be fair, you're from canada, I'm not quite sure how the educational system works up there but in America they're more concerned with making a profit rather than producing educated people who are in a position to find careers

It's really sad to me that places like Cuba, France and Sweden provide college education virtually for free while the good ol U.S. of A is more concerned about making a dollar than creating productive citizens. God bless capitalism :no

I'm not against higher education. I'm just against the way they turned it into a greedy business in America


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, basically to try and get your foot in the door to the rat-race. A race that's rapidly becoming pointless (always was really), as there's so many in it, the leaders are so far in front, and the track itself is collapsing, amongst other things.

From an academia/research point of view, I think it's pointless as well. Too many politics/interests to protect, yadda yadda.

It'll just get more pointless in the current dominant system. You'd probably be better off learning to fight and grow food/find water/forage etc, if you're looking for future stability.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

hmnut said:


> College does not grantee you a job, but it does open a lot more doors than not going to college... it just does. I have a friend who is really smart but never finished college, and there are jobs I can apply for that she can't just because of that simple fact.


^This.

It may seem pointless as you're going through college, but simply having a degree puts you ahead of those who don't in many fields. Without my degree, I wouldn't have a chance in my current career field. But it really depends what you want to do. If you want to be a tattoo artist, college will probably be a waste of time and money for you...


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

It's so you can get a decent job, apparently.

Though, a few of my friends older siblings have been out of uni for a few years now and cant even get a job serving customers for minimum wage at poundland, which is a total bummer.

For what I want to do as a job, I have to have degrees and such, or I won't even be considered... unless I go over there and they _really_ like me. This one girl at my college went over to africa for work experienced and ended up getting married to a vet as well as getting her (and my) dream job.

universities are also creating courses for jobs that do not exist yet, so that people can be qualified for when those jobs are created... But tbh, I have no idea where they would get the info for those future jobs if they don't exist...

I also heard somewhere that if a student did a four year course (especially in sciences) then by the time of the student finishes their second year, a lot of the knowledge learnt will have been outdated due to new discoveries and such.


----------



## Introvert89 (Apr 25, 2011)

The point of college is bull****: to prepare you for life, jobs and challenges and give you piece of paper that you've earned some degree. And of course to take you lot of money. After all university professors have to live somehow, don't they?

I envy my peers who didn't choose the option to go to college and are now working and making $ and enjoying life, partying, having wild parties and orgies and all stuff like that haha.  But I know after my degree I'll be earning twice, triple or even more time $ than they are earning now. After all, it pays off to finish college!

Would anyone agree with me that being student = not having life for period of 4-5-6 years until you earn that ****ing degree?  I mean, I can't just live free or do whatever I want all day or hang out with friends, girls and stuff like that, I have to sit at home and study! **** this ****, I feel like life is passing me by and while I stay home and study life is going on for everybody else out there except for me. : student_paranoia : 

This reminds me of the saying "Nice guys finish last." In this case student guys finish last.  Until we finish college and get job and earn some nice cash the times has went and we are 28-29 old jackass. :teeth **** college anyway!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Better job, and the chance at a better life.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought people go to college to drink beer and smoke pot?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

lonelyjew said:


> College =/= guaranteed job. Without one though, there is almost no chance of finding a decent job.


Pretty much.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> I thought people go to college to drink beer and smoke pot?


That, and to get laid.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

You go to college, ideally, to grow up, to learn to think critically, to expand your mind, to become a person, etc. I'm a grad student, and I teach freshmen, and these are some of the most important things you can do for yourself and your community.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

KathiMora said:


> College education not only helps you get a decent paying job, but also helps you grow as an individual. You learn to interact with others, discuss issues, exchange ideas, accept failure and rejoice success. College education helps you growing your personality as well as acquiring skills that will help you grow professionally.


College didn't help me with any of these things.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

*I wonder this everyday. The only reason I went back to school was because I was miserable at my job and it was the only way I could quit. I could've looked for a job but I had no confidence that I could get one.*


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Because it can be interesting to learn things. During college, you have the freedom to pursue and learn about whatever topic interests you for several years. At work, everything is regimented and in many cases, you are following protocol, checking boxes to get things done. It is dull and mind numbing. You probably grow stupider the longer the amount of time you spend at a single job, doing things the same way repeatedly and endlessly.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

keyla965 said:


> my teacher told us that after we get out of college chances are we wouldnt get a job.
> 
> whats the point of even going to college in the first place?


Chances are if you don't go to college, you won't get a job either. 
Truth is, with the US economy a lot of college grads (even people with master's degree) aren't getting jobs. It's an independent choice if you actually want to educate yourself and "rough it out," or if you'd rather find a job that may or may not fulfill you in the long run. Unfortunately, we're all not privileged enough to have a choice...



hmnut said:


> T*he point is to get a higher education, but that's really Bull****. I think easily 95% of the people in college would not be there if they were told (and believed) that their chances of getting a job after college was exactly the same as getting a job after high school, for the same pay.*
> 
> However, as someone who has a college degree and have friends with higher degrees (Masters and Ph.Ds) and other friends who just have their High School diplomas.
> 
> ...


As an English major, I can testify that that's completely untrue. I go to a liberal arts college and most students have majors that they know won't secure them a job (languages, women studies, literature).



Knowbody said:


> the point of college is to make money
> 
> from you students


This cynical idea doesn't explain why people in Canada/Eastern Europe go to college. You know, where it's virtually free.


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*need to pick a good field for your area or trade school*

2 years ago i was Thinking of going out of state for college live in wny area not alot of things I like here ex. Degrees I want to be a veterinary technician or vet gcc just got a program but it's only an a.a. I want at least a bachelor degree for this field applied to somewhere near Pittsburgh pa had a phone interview was going to check it out but realized

No way to live there no money/family to go there with me no job set up so I'm going to go and try this spring. Have no money but following my dream give it my all


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

One consideration which I believe was left out is if you want to perform a specific function or have a specific job that requires specialized education college is mandatory. For example, if you want to work on the power grid at as a relay specialist you will need a BSEE. If you want to work at a nuclear power plant as an engineer or scientist you will need a BS/MA/PhD. The odds of walking into a company and requesting a job as as engineer without any education or at least 4 years direct experience is practically zero to infinity. Even teachers need at least a BS and I here many schools required a MA.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

One of the reasons why I'm going to college isn't in any brochure or sugarcoated ad. I'm going for the experience, the personal enrichment I'll receive. Yeah people give the the trite "to get a decent job" but that's thinking in black and white.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I'm going for the experience, the personal enrichment I'll receive


experience? Personal Enrichment? Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe it's different for everyone? 

For me, college was a means to an end. Couldn't get to grad school to get a Master's without a BA. Some people graduate with useful degrees and it helps them get good jobs (e.g. business or comp sci majors).

For other people the point of college is delaying entry into adulthood or waiting out the recession. Other people see college as a means to meet people, go to parties and just have fun. Other people just go because it is expected of them, while others believe that it will expose them to new ideas and different ways of thinking as well as sharpen certain skills.

Also, I thought I should point out that while unemployment is bad, it's not as bad for college grads. College grads have a 4.2% unemployment versus the 9.7% of high school grads, according to the Wall Street Journal. So even though there is a chance you might still end up with no job (I don't have one, myself), it's less likely if you have a college degree.

Hope this helps


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

lonelyjew said:


> College =/= guaranteed job. Without one though, there is almost no chance of finding a decent job.


 It's who you know, not what you know.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> experience? Personal Enrichment? Hahahahahahahahaha


lmao


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

the only reason why im not in college is because im broke, i had the opportunity years ago but i didn't feel like studying, now i kind of regret my decision.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Pialicious88 said:


> the only reason why im not in college is because im broke, i had the opportunity years ago but i didn't feel like studying, now i kind of regret my decision.


You can always go once you have the time/resources. When I graduated in June, there was a 65 year old lady at the ceremony getting her BA. Never too late, I say.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

These threads are always full of predictable pessimistic nonsense. The value of your college experience is proportionate to the amount of opportunities you take advantage of as a student. Join clubs, do undergraduate research, network, get your learn on, etc.. Buff your resume. Those things all help you get a job.

Of course, not everyone is reasonable enough to aim for a career that is both interesting, profitable, and in demand.

I'd like to play golf for a living, but no one is going to pay me to do that where I live. Just because you like art, photography, or a foreign language, it doesn't mean that the world needs your skills in those departments. Does that make your college experience a waste? Possibly. Everyone should understand what they're getting into and what they should expect before enrolling in a program and dropping all that money.

I happened to luck out since geology is my passion and I happen to be entering the career at its best time. There's a massive boom in demand for rare earth materials and ores. I can make 80k out the door before even graduating. 110k with a Masters (that's without actual job experience) And I won't need to look for jobs. Because I am studying under an economic geologist, I will have companies _calling me_ in a year. There are far more jobs in my field than eligible graduates.

And since these college classes are providing the training I need under real learned professionals and I'm able to take advantage of opportunities like undergraduate research, I'd say my college experience is rather pointed.


----------

